# Alguien sabe como se teclea "µ" ?



## jmboladeras (Sep 16, 2011)

Me gustaria poder escribir, en los textos explicativos de circuitos y en listas de componentes que hago, el signo "*μ*" de micro (faradio), pero no sé como hacerlo.

He consultado una tabla de códigos ASCII y este signo me sale con el código 181, pero cuando le doy _*Alt+181*_ me sale esto: *Á*

Si alguien sabe el secreto, le estaré muy agradecido si me lo desvela.

Un saludo.

Josep M.


Pd. El signo *μ* de este post lo he copiado y pegado a partir de otro texto.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2011)

alt + 0181 en el teclado numérico: µ 
No va con alt-graf ni usando los números del teclado normal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2011)

-->Inicio-->Programas-->Accesorios-->Herramientas del Sistema-->Mapa de Caracteres-->Copy Paste


----------



## malesi (Sep 16, 2011)

*alt + 230 = µ*

Saludos


----------



## jmboladeras (Sep 17, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> *alt + 230 = µ*
> 
> Saludos



Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

No me explico como se me pasó, pués estuve tecleando todos los códigos desde el 130 hasta que me dolieron los dedos,... por el 300 i pico, que empezó otra vez la tabla.

*µµµµ*.... que bién!

Un saludo cordial.

Josep M.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 17, 2011)

Buenas!

Creo que es un unicode, no esta dentro de los caracteres ASCII

saludos!

p.d: yo estoy con un teclado aparte (netbook + conversor usb a ps/2 y no me sale ninguna. Tampoco la de fogonazo porque estoy en linux


----------



## MVB (Sep 17, 2011)

Alt Gr + m: µ

En sistemas linux.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 17, 2011)

µµ  si funciona ( Alt + 0181)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 17, 2011)

Alt 230 es mas cortito µµµµµµµ


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 18, 2011)

ok Alt + 230 es mas cortito, pero y para hacer "Ω" ?????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ok Alt + 230 es mas cortito, pero y para hacer "*Ω*" ?????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Mismo    método   :


Fogonazo dijo:


> -->Inicio-->Programas-->Accesorios-->Herramientas del Sistema-->Mapa de Caracteres-->Copy Paste


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 19, 2011)

lo que dice fogonazo porque no queda otra


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yo en Word le hago que cuando escribo Ohm me ponga Ω y cuando pongo uF me ponga µF, en autocorrección.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 19, 2011)

entonces vas a escribir Georg Simon Ω jaja


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 19, 2011)

MVB dijo:


> Alt Gr + m: µ
> 
> En sistemas linux.



µ   ALt + 0181, aca esta la muestra, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2011)

MVB dijo:


> Alt Gr + m: µ
> 
> En sistemas linux.



Confirmo lo indicado arriba. Además: AltGr + Mayúscla + Q = Ω Ω Ω

Hago notar que estoy utilizando el editor avanzado del foro sin necesidad de utilizar sus símbolos. OJO... Generalmente utilizo LINUX. En win, esto no funciona.

NÚMERO + ^ + EXPONENTE = (Ejemplo 1 + ^ + 2) = 1²

VEA OTROS en el siguiente capítulo.

Saludos:


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 20, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> entonces vas a escribir Georg Simon Ω jaja


Ya, pero necesito más veces el símbolo Ω que nombrar a su "creador".
Una cosa, ¿hay algón comando del tipo alt+algo que te de Ω en Windows?


----------

